# Electro Harmonix Thread



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Alright, who likes EH pedals? Heres a picture of my old Electro Harmonix. From left to right; Big Muff (triangle edition), Electric Mistress (18volt version), Deluxe Memory Man (4 knob version).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I still own a Y-Triggered Filter, a Dr. Q, and clones of several other pedals. In past I have owned a Hot Foot controller pedal, and a Muff Fuzz in the tiny chassis that plugs directly into the guitar.

Personally, I think they are reaching their zenith these days, with advanced digital pedals like the HOG and analog units like the Flanger Hoax. Really creative stuff. Glad to see they've outgrown their one-knob-one-switch mentality.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a Big Muff Pi in my arsenol.


----------



## Falcatarius (Apr 23, 2006)

Stereo Memory Man w/Hazarai is on its way to me now. Its my first EHX pedal and I'm damned excited!

Cheers
-Tom


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Still have 3 of them and really love them! The only problem is the wolume drop on my Worm!

What I have in my list:
The Worm
Holy Grail
Small Clone!

I will probably had an Bif Muff soon!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

EHX Small clone (the best chorus...EVER!), Big Muff Clone, Stereo MM & HG Reverb. They are all awesome but the SMM is going on the chopping block soon. Had the Small Stone Phaser as well. Loved that too but the volume drop was annoying so I sold it. Sounded wicked though.


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a '73 Ram's Head Muff and its my main lead pedal. I've always loved the EH line and I always will


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

i only have a nyc big muff..i've always loved ehx though, its the huge enclosures i think haha.. every time i've gone for older models i get out bid.. i'd love to get a sovtek big muff as well as a dmm... and a pog.. and.. and ...and.. hahaa


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I just snagged an Octave Multiplexer from greenbacker, so I can now do Sunshine of Your Love and pretend I'm Eric Clapton _and_ Jack Bruce, which is pretty cool (got it on one channel of a stereo setup, so one amp is playing bass...even tried it with an octavian on the other channel too). But damn those boxes are unnecesarily big.









Had one of those green Russian Big Muffs in the 90s and it was pretty awful though...


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> I just snagged an Octave Multiplexer from greenbacker, so I can now do Sunshine of Your Love and pretend I'm Eric Clapton _and_ Jack Bruce, which is pretty cool (got it on one channel of a stereo setup, so one amp is playing bass...even tried it with an octavian on the other channel too). *But damn those boxes are unnecesarily big.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was a bit disappointed when I opened up my Big Muff.
I also have a Metal Muff (the full-version one, the one with the EQ and the boost).


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Ya I had a green Russian Big Muff which sounded really thick and metalish, I sold it. How is the Octave pedal? I wish it had octave up also. My Deluxe Memory man has a strange setup. Even with the pedal effect off, the volume knob works. It works as a booster when I crank it. The boost is pretty good, different my old MXR micro amp.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Ya I had a green Russian Big Muff which sounded really thick and metalish, I sold it. How is the Octave pedal? I wish it had octave up also.


I know I should really have bought an Octron, but I have an Octavia for octave up and the EHX octave for octave down on separate channels of a stereo setup...so I do machine Gun and I'm Billy Cox on one amp and faux Jimi on the other :smile: The octave is surprisingly good...tracking's not bad (not as good as the octron, at least from the demos I've heard), but I like how you can tune it for emphasising the effect on the lower or higher registers. Used as a thickener, it's great. I had a Boss octaver decades ago, and this thing is much better. Although bigger.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Alright, who likes EH pedals? Heres a picture of my old Electro Harmonix. From left to right; Big Muff (triangle edition), Electric Mistress (18volt version), Deluxe Memory Man (4 knob version).


So...how come you're selling them all a week after starting this thread? Just curious...


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I stumbled upon this on Mark's site. Interesting stuff. They were dirt cheap back then.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

I only have one EH pedal right now...recently got a Metal Muff with top boost.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> So...how come you're selling them all a week after starting this thread? Just curious...


Oh, I've bought too much stuff lately. I dunno I probably wont get many offers anyhow.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Oh, I've bought too much stuff lately. I dunno I probably wont get many offers anyhow.


I'd love that bigmuff, but I don't have enough kidneys or right arms to sell on the black market unfortunately...hang onto it, it'll be worth a bit some day 

I was going to buy one of D*A*M's ram's head clones, but he just announced he's stopped making them and the prices have skyrocketed (saw one go for $800 the other day...)


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Ya, the Big Muff is nice but I think I might like the Rams Head better. My triangle has the coveted 36999 transistors which are great for overdrive. I guess a strange mood came over me and decided I had too much stuff. I also just bought a Nu Fuzz and its amazing. 

Heres a page with some Big Muff info.

http://home.exetel.com.au/mosrite/Electro_Harmonix_Big_Muff_Pi_Rams_Head_Model.php


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> I stumbled upon this on Mark's site. Interesting stuff. They were dirt cheap back then.


That was interesting. I remember when they could hardly give away EHX stuff. 
Anyone know why their literature says Jimi Hendrix used a Big Muff? I've seen those claims on ebay listings, but that sounds just bogus to me.


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Paul said:


> I use a Bass Balls.....cool funk effect.


My bass players name is Paul. I basically got him a Bass Balls awile back and now he uses it constantly, like every song we jam to.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've currently got an EHX Small Stone and an LPB-2. I don't use the phaser too much, cuz it doesn't really suit my style, but I hang onto it as a recording tool for background atmospherics, etc.

The LPB-2, on the other hand, I use ALL the time. I bought it off Gordon Deppe, ex-Spoons frontman, which doesn't really add to the mystique of the pedal, but meeting him was pretty cool. As a clean boost, it's fantastic! Way better than an MXR Micro-Amp or anything else for that matter. I would put it up head-to-head with any Catlinbread or Keeley pedal without hesitation. Does a great job of adding volume or punishing a tube amp into overdrive. I stopped using my TS9 as a boost and now use it as a drive pedal overtop of the LPB-2 and the sound is gorgeous!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Paul said:


> I use a Bass Balls.....cool funk effect.


The Bass Balls has enormous potential that lies untapped.

There are two 10k trimpots on the board. These tune the range of the two filter sections. If you replace them with 10k pots that are mouted to the surface of the chassis, you can adjust the stagger and sweep range for a ton of other sounds.

The two filter outputs are combined together via a pair of 2.7k mixing resistors. If you replace that with a 5k-10k linear pot with a 1k fixed resistor on each end (wiper is output), you can adjust the level balance of each filter - basically how much each contributes to the output.

There is a 330k fixed resistor on the envelope follower section that sets how quickly the filter sweep decays; essentially how quickly the filter settles back down again. If you replace it with a 47k fixed resistor in series with a 500k pot, you can adjust the decay time from very quick (smaller resistance) to longer than stock. Quick decay times sound more synthy.

There's more but I'll leave it at that.


----------

